# Any Apple Motion users here?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

It has been a few years since I have used Motion and even then it was pretty basic stuff. I am preparing something for a Christmas Festival production. Basically it is a 10 min intermission video clip that will have some slow gradual moving elements. One of the elements is a silhouette of the wisemen crossing the desert on their camels. Basically the angle works for part of the motion path but when it gets to a higher point and starts heading down the angle of the wisemen is wrong. What I want to do is at one point have the wisemen angle change to look more natural in a downslope movement. I have attached a screen shot which hopefully illustrates my issue and what I want to do. 

Anyone know how to accomplish this? I thought about adding a spin to that point and thought I could get a partial spin to change the angle but just ended up with a spinning propeller of camels.


Screen Shot 2020-10-30 at 5.27.01 PM by B P, on Flickr


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

I've had "do something meaningful with Motion" on my todo list for a long time. I might see if I can figure it out just out of curiosity, since you've probably already solved it.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

polywog said:


> I've had "do something meaningful with Motion" on my todo list for a long time. I might see if I can figure it out just out of curiosity, since you've probably already solved it.


Any help would be appreciated. I have not solved it yet but need to in the next week and a half as the date is coming up quick.

I did ask on a Final Cut/Motion forum and got this reply:


Instead of the 'Move' behaviour use the 'Motion Path' behaviour.
In the Canvas move the start and end points to the extremes of the distance you want to cover.
Now hold the option key and add keyframes (points) to the motion path while advancing your camel group in time along the timeline to the time you want your group to be at a specific point. They will have bezier handles so you can adjust the curve. These points correspond to a specific time in your composition, so by dragging those keyframes (points) in the timeline back or forward you adjust when your camel group will be at this point.
Last thing to do is to add the 'Snap Aligment to Motion' behaviour and make sure it's set to: Horizontal and the Z axis. This will align your camel group rotation to the path.


Was not exactly sure what they meant by that as it is far more in-depth then I have ever used the software for.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

I did that and got the desired effect. 

Drop the Motion Path behaviour onto the camels, and pull the extremes of the red lines to match where you want the camels movement to start and end. (I used an arrow object.)
Option click just above the red path line where you need to adjust the direction of movement and drag the new point up/down where it needs to be.
Make sure it "walks the proper path" then click the camels again, and drop Snap Alignment to Motion. You'll probably need to change the axis it follows. Make sure the HUD is open to see the controls for the behaviour.

I could probably send you a link to the little project I have if it helps.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

polywog said:


> I did that and got the desired effect.
> 
> Drop the Motion Path behaviour onto the camels, and pull the extremes of the red lines to match where you want the camels movement to start and end. (I used an arrow object.)
> Option click just above the red path line where you need to adjust the direction of movement and drag the new point up/down where it needs to be.
> ...


If you are able to send a sample that would be great! I learn much better when seeing how it is actually done as the verbiage does not always register. I think I get the idea but have yet to be able to get it working on my own.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Did you have any luck Wonderings? Hope you managed to get it out.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

polywog said:


> Did you have any luck Wonderings? Hope you managed to get it out.


Unfortunately I could not do exactly what I wanted, have been so busy at work I just did not have enough hours in the day to really get into it. I did look at your file and that did what I wanted but could not get that replicated with the file I had. In the end I made the ground somewhat flat and had the wisemen just go straight across from right to left. Turned out ok.

Thanks for the help and the test file you made! I still want to figure it out as it is something simple, hopefully will have some spare hours over a short Christmas break.


----------

